# Any one fancy meet up at Fertility Show, Olympia this year



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive just noticed that they are doing another fertility show on 5th 6th November at olympia.

Looks like some great seminars again this year.

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/index.html

Anyone fancy a meet up there?

/links


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi again Morrigan

I saw some details on this from the last one that were still on the internet - it looked REALLY interesting!!  I would be interested in coming, although not sure what I would do with my LO (who's only 2).  Might be a bit insensitive to bring him - but if I could make suitable arrangements, I would be a tentative yes!

B xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I went last year and did a few of the seminars, I went knowing nothing and came away knowing loads-I think the bigger problem with taking lo would be entertaining them. Seminars etc were in same room.


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks interesting.  Will need to think about it.  Morrigan - I'll let you know nearer the time


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi morrigan

it does look good.  lots of very interesting and relevant talks.  i'll keep it in mind and if i haven't got a bfp by then i'm sure i'll be trudging along for the second year.....

GG x


----------



## Fuisha (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi

Would love to go and meet up with others  

Saw it and thought I'd like to go as it may be really helpful with all my confusion!!

X


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link Morrigan. I'm definitely interested. Will see if I can get the Saturday off work


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I went last year and it was great (it was a week after I had decided to try & get pregnant with donor sperm, so the timing was perfect!) - can't believe how much I've learnt in a year, but I learnt SO much that day.   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm also thinking about going. Are the seminars generally quite full?

This may sound crazy too, but wondering if my age will earn me any questioning looks? I'm only 24 (25 in Dec), but will not be able to start treatment realistically until 27. Really keen to gather more information though, and fairly definite this is the path I will go down.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

No one will notice your age - well they might if you were like 12 ! But there's a real cross section of people went last year - I found some lectures mega busy and some not so.


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, Morrigan . Sounds like a good day out, particularly interested in the seminars for single women (of course!).

I have been open with my Mum about my future plans, and there is a possibility she might join me. She is still getting her head around it all though, so I'm hoping she may get something out of it too.

Would certainly be keen to meet up with people from the board - so may well see you there!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thinking about it - long way for me though - why is Scotland so far from EVERYTHING else!

Thanks for the reminder Morrigan 

Will keep all posted, would be nice!


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi girls

Thought I would bump this thread along a little - is anyone planning to go?  If I can get the day off work, I am hoping to go on the Friday (hopefully should be a bit quieter than the Saturday).

If anyone else is going on the Friday and would like to meet up, let me know   .

B xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all

Last call for anyone planning to go to this?  I am going tomorrow (Friday).  Would be nice to meet up for lunch if any other singlies are going?  I suspect not but worth a final ask .

B xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm unfortunately working -  dam work gets in the way of so much !


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Bethany

I was going to go on Friday, but I started a new job today so I have to go on Saturday now - sorry that we'll miss eachother!

Hope you find it useful though
GIa Tooxx


----------

